# How do I get it to control vol again



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I had my tivo 4K hooked up to a Samsung TV. I didn’t use it much, but I thought I remembered it automatically programmed itself to control its volume.

i decided to move it into a guest bedroom that has a simple 32” dynex HDTV. Hooked it up and while the TS4k can control the power on/off for the dynex tv, it won’t control the volume.

How do I get it to control the volume again, but for this dynex tv? Do I need to program it somehow instead?


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

buscuitboy said:


> I had my tivo 4K hooked up to a Samsung TV. I didn't use it much, but I thought I remembered it automatically programmed itself to control its volume.
> 
> i decided to move it into a guest bedroom that has a simple 32" dynex HDTV. Hooked it up and while the T4k can control the power on/off for the dynex tv, it won't control the volume.
> 
> How do I get it to control the volume again, but for this dynex tv? Do I need to program it somehow instead?


You have to send in another $25. It's part of the subscription service.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

buscuitboy said:


> How do I get it to control the volume again, but for this dynex tv? Do I need to program it somehow instead?


Is the TS4K connected via HDMI? Surprised it didn't recognize it and set it up. If you haven't already, please check under settings "Remote Control & Accessories" (it's named something like that - don't have access to mine at the moment) to see if you can make changes to what the volume button controls.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes, its connected via HDMI. I did go to settings and "Remote Control and Accessories". Not sure how I did this, but it somehow seemed to scan my devices and then picked it all up for the Dynex. The TS4K remote now controls the Dynex TV's power and volume. thanks


----------

